# Is modern art paintings harder to sell than traditional art paintings?



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

Is modern art paintings harder to sell than paintings of more traditional art like a ballerina, etc


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know, but I think not. I'm pretty sure I see a lot more abstract stuff around than traditional.


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

It depends in what countries. In my experience, I know that in Russia more like the classics. In Europe - abstract and primitive art. In Russia people are not ready for the evolution of painting, they are skeptical about the new products, so they love the usual realism.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thanks for your replies!*

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think most people who are open minded like modern art. I live in the south, so we have a lot of people who would rather see a Duck Dynasty poster, but then again, we also have a large population of what my mom would call hippies. Lol 
I think it's going to depend on your audience, and location.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

leighann said:


> I think most people who are open minded like modern art. I live in the south, so we have a lot of people who would rather see a Duck Dynasty poster, but then again, we also have a large population of what my mom would call hippies. Lol
> I think it's going to depend on your audience, and location.


LOL to "Duck Dynasty" ...


----------

